# Hello - NPT NOOB



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi All,
Not new to aquariums - or at least small/medium tropical setups - here to research setup for the NPT.

I am starting with a 20g tank which is getting an internal filter setup right now. Concurrent to that I will be mineralizing soil with clay and shopping for some plants.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome !!!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I suggest that you read Diana Walstad's book before setting up the tank. This might prevent you from making a lot of errors. Her method is a complete method, not just a bunch of things you can pick and choose from. Once you understand the method and why it works so well you can then make changes with much less risk of mistakes.


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

hoppycalif said:


> I suggest that you read Diana Walstad's book before setting up the tank. This might prevent you from making a lot of errors. Her method is a complete method, not just a bunch of things you can pick and choose from. Once you understand the method and why it works so well you can then make changes with much less risk of mistakes.


Was looking at it on Amazon yesterday - I concur - I have seen her contributions here (I have been lurking for awhile) and already incorporate some of the concepts


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good advice from Hoppy. The only significant way in which Diana's book is out-dated is lighting technology. But you can get excellent advice here on that part.


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Updates: So I have the tank ready with my own internal filter design. I have the substrate. And I am reading the book  

A few things in my head: 
this is an experimental tank so I am not too worried about making mistakes. ** no fish will be harmed in the making of this tank (will try to avoid harming plants as well) **

I have decided to use Seachem Flourite (the standard, basic variety). With a cap of gravel. I would like to create a non-plant and planted substrate - can I use a barrier of pottery clay to keep the Flourite from creeping into the non planted zone (I have not read that far into the book)? And will the gravel stay on the surface of the Flourite if the sizes are equal?

Plants - when I am ready I will be reaching out to someone on here for the beginner package of leafy, fast growing plants. DutchMuch...?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

2Dogs said:


> Updates: So I have the tank ready with my own internal filter design. I have the substrate. And I am reading the book
> 
> A few things in my head:
> this is an experimental tank so I am not too worried about making mistakes. ** no fish will be harmed in the making of this tank (will try to avoid harming plants as well) **
> ...


At your service!

This is what I got that I think you might like; saying this openly so people can tell you if these are good plants for you or not, I think they are imo.

I got a good bunch of pearlweed/pearlgrass

Hydrocotyle japan

Hydrocotyle Sib.

Brazilian pennywort

ludwigia repens

Althernanthera reneckii

and ill throw in some marsilea hirsuta which is a beautiful low tech carpeting plant.

Hygrophilia corymbosa compacta

And I have some crypt tropica's if you'd like.

if you think this package is good for you, hit me up with a PM when your ready, or if you want to "edit" it just pm me and we can change stuff out until it fits you.

Thanks,
Nate/DutchAquaria


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you Nate!

Let me make sure I have a few days clear to prep tank and order - it should be soon.


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Nate -
Below you will see my trial tank. It is 15G and the area available for planting is roughly 12"x20" minus the little clear area defined by the clay divider. Please let me know a good time to finalize an order (I am hoping this small job is worth your time).

All - do you think that clay divider will work...? The wall will be about 1" high and the Flourite will go up to that level on the large area side. I will then cap the Flourite with gravel and fill in the small are to that gravel height. Sound ok?


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

More info - 

I have tropical setup in an area with somewhat hard water (do not recall the exact reading).

I currently have all these thriving:
* mollies (anyone want some..?)
* Neon tetras
* RCS
* Gammarus
* Nerites


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Depending on the type of clay, it should work if you don't have any digging fish. But I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. If there isn't a soil layer, why the layering? And what are you trying to separate with the clay wall? Not criticizing, just wondering why you are making this more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

And my light is the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ LED Fixture: 24"


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Michael said:


> Depending on the type of clay, it should work if you don't have any digging fish. But I don't understand what you are trying to accomplish. If there isn't a soil layer, why the layering? And what are you trying to separate with the clay wall? Not criticizing, just wondering why you are making this more complicated than it needs to be.


I am trying to make a plant free section in that small area - will the barrier keep plants from propagating to that area....? Overkill?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

2Dogs said:


> I am trying to make a plant free section in that small area - will the barrier keep plants from propagating to that area....? Overkill?


if they do go over their you can just trim them, I wish even my plants grew that fast lol :tea:


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

That clay bar cracked as it was drying


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Plants with strong rhizomes or stolons will hop that wall quickly. Keeping a plant free zone in the front is a good design idea, you just need to avoid rampant species and do your maintenance.

BTW, the Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus is a strong light for a shallow tank like a 15g. You are likely to have algae problems if you don't use CO2 or reduce the intensity of the light somewhat. You can do the latter with floating plants on the surface, a screen or diffuser under the light, or by raising the light higher above the tank.

Good luck, and pleas show us photos!


----------



## 2Dogs (Mar 1, 2016)

Michael said:


> Plants with strong rhizomes or stolons will hop that wall quickly. Keeping a plant free zone in the front is a good design idea, you just need to avoid rampant species and do your maintenance.
> 
> BTW, the Finnex Fugeray Planted Plus is a strong light for a shallow tank like a 15g. You are likely to have algae problems if you don't use CO2 or reduce the intensity of the light somewhat. You can do the latter with floating plants on the surface, a screen or diffuser under the light, or by raising the light higher above the tank.
> 
> Good luck, and pleas show us photos!


Michael,
Thanks! That light was an extra - one died, bought another as I sent in for repair. I will take your advice and use some floaters in the tank!


----------

